# Network Password



## onurcal (Sep 20, 2005)

Hello all, 
As i am an illiterate for networking things I cannot configure a password for my wireless network? Can anyone please tell me how to assign a password for my wireless network. I use NTL with Belkin wireless router, if it is necessary! Thanks!


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Do you mean a password for your wireless router? If you are confused, read your router's documentation on how to configure a password. We can't really help you, unless you understand what you are trying to accomplish. Please reply with a more specific question.


----------



## onurcal (Sep 20, 2005)

nope not the router's password! Or maybe it is  the thing i am asking is when I see available networks most of them are shown as security enabled networks. so you have to know the password for the access. But my network is shown as 'unsecured wireless network', so we want our network to be secured. That was the question i was asking for! In my routers settings (when i enter my gateway ip to internet explorer) there are some optins about security but I don't know what those terms mean, like WPA radius network, 128 bit wep, 64 bit wep. So I hope i could make it clear and more specific now, and waiting for your comments.
Cheers...


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay. You want your wireless router to have encryption (WPA), and a secure password so that your wireless connection isn't open to anyone with a wireless card. 

I don't know the model number of your router, but what you need to do is go to Belkin's website and search for your router's configuration manual. It will tell you what everything does and what you need to do to secure your wireless connection. 

http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatSectionView.process?Section_Id=200340

If you can't find the user manual, then let us know the exact type of router that you have and we will find it for you.


----------



## onurcal (Sep 20, 2005)

Well actually on the label behind the router the model is displayed as F5D7230-4 Version 2000UK. Even though I have tried to find our router's user manual on the internet, I ve never came up with the exact model. So if you can tell me about it i will appreciate.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

This is your router, right?

http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProd...=&Section_Id=201522&pcount=&Product_Id=136493

It should be. Follow the following directions to install the much needed encryption...

http://search.belkin.com/cgi-bin/Ms..._id=9700096&query=F5D72304*&hiword=F5D72304*+

You should be able to (on your own) find out how to set a new password on the router. It shouldn't be hard to do at all.


----------



## onurcal (Sep 20, 2005)

Well thanks, the websites you have written really works. i now have all of the aspects and insights of securing a network. HOWEVER since i am an idiot, i cannot access to my network with security enabled. It says 'acquiring network address' and thats it, no other action is taken I have waited maybe for 15 minutes to connect to the internet. But it does not work. Any advice?


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Can you connect if you disable WPA?


----------



## onurcal (Sep 20, 2005)

yes I can connect whenever I disable it!


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Are you running Windows XP with SP2? Is your card capable of supporting WPA-PSK encryption? Try switching to WEP and see if you are able to connect?


----------

